# Couch to 5k, did it work for you?



## Charlee

I have the app and have bought myself a treadmill. I am a complete beginner to running and haven't as so much played sports for about 5 years.

Also, can anyone recommend the best way to lose "baby belly", a long with a good diet of healthy foods of course.


----------



## Lou1234

The app worked for me. I started it in 2011. Once I finished it I built up to 10k. I completed quite a few 10k races that year. I then started building up the distance again and completed my first half marathon in April 2012!

I then fell pregnant and stopped running. I now want to get back into it and might start again using the app.


----------



## youngy

I did day one today, apart from the heat I found it ok, I really want to stick at it! 
When are you starting? X


----------



## PGLady

Yes, I ruddy love that app. For someone as completely crap at all sport like me it worked a charm. Pity I buggered up my back and can't run anymore. Quite evangelical about it and recommend to all my friends. Well done doing day one in this heat! The hardest bit is getting started, you're well on your way now. I'm feeling rather guilty now!!


----------



## youngy

Thanks the heat was awful I was so red in the face lol i must of looked a state! 
Sorry to hear about your back xx


----------



## scoobydrlp

I tried it before I got pregnant (was TTC at the time) and was doing my running outside in the neighborhood where we have NO flat places, all up and downhill. Needless to say it went poorly, haha. I got pregnant soon after starting it so I quit because I was in horrible shape and didn't want to cause any issues. Hope it works for you!


----------



## mwah_xx

I used it, well I'm in the middle of using it. Didn't follow it properly though as I found it quite slow going and some of the actual workout times are too long for me to do unless it's the weekend as I have to wait for DH to get home, then go, then cook (if you tried my DH cooking you'd know why I cook!) so 40 minutes plus stretching often means we don't eat until 9!

I found it tough going on the treadmill with the app as well, all speed it up slow it down and it's much easier to do outside (it's just far too hot here in the 40s!)

I've kind of adapted the program and can run 20mins solid now though

My friend used it and she's doing her first marathon in October so it defintely works.


Oh oh oh and my favourite picture (can't find it) says something like who cares how slow you go you are going faster than sitting on the couch!

Good luck!


----------



## overcomer79

I was doing it when I got pregnant with my daughter. I had lost ten lbs when I got my bfp. Now I have been doing zumba, swimming and aqua zumba. I will keep for swimming and aqua for now.


----------



## MamaKay86

I used it and loved it! When I started I couldn't run for 2 mins but now (well at weekend) I completed race for life, 5K in 37.5 mins and that was with loo break at the 3K mark! I am super proud of myself! Never thought my fitness would be this good! Think I'm the fittest I've ever been thanks to C25K.


----------



## threebirds

Im also a convert. Im really enjoying it. When I start each new wk its tough going but then it gets easier each time. I do each 'wk' more than 3 times though. Im about to start wk 5 tomorrow, yikes!
Good luck :)


----------



## 2011butterfly

I did it a few years ago. Although at the time I was already exercising I found the programme slow. So skipped a few weeks (weeks 1-4) And I was running 3 miles :)

Although I stopped, now I've restarted I'm on week 2.


----------

